# Post Your Seiko 5S



## Guest

Whoever you are I expect you will find yourself learning something when you join this forum.

Something I have learnt since registering for RLT is just how great the Seiko 5 is... In addition to coming in a huge variety of styles, they have their eponymous five big selling qualities, AND they don't break the bank.

Recently, after AlexC1981 made this thread http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=56198, I bought a Seiko 5 for a shockingly low price from Singapore. Even if I had bought it in the UK, it would still have only cost me about 60 pounds, and I think it's quite cool that you can get such an elegant watch from such a reputable maker for such a low price.

(RLT is certainly a strong competitor there though!!!







).

Anyway, if you have a Seiko 5, or you've seen one on which you have your eye, then please post pics!!! 

Mine will arrive looking like this










...and with a leather strap, I hope to make it look a lot more like Alex's ...although I think I'll go for black instead of grey (just personal preference).

I just read that the current Seiko 5s now have a movement where the second hand sweeps instead of ticks. Given that this is a feature to which owners of luxury watches are accustomed, it's quite remarkable that it should be a feature on a watch at that price point.

Anyway please post :kewlpics:


----------



## Walnuts

it's a sweep, but not a smooth sweep the second hand ticks 6 times per second as opposed to other watches that go 8 or 10. I have two seiko 5's and I think I'll be adding another one or two, currently hoping to get a seiko 5 sports for $99 (thats what my thread in general watches is about) but no luck so far


----------



## elster

I shall post a pic of my Seiko 5, which was bought off TZ for a bargain price and I added a strap instead of the bracelet.

It's great!

Bargain, although not as much as this weeks bargain.


----------



## thunderbolt

I had one of these a while back and have regretted selling it. :down:










Every now and again I find myself looking for another white dial one.


----------



## Guest

That's most unusual!

What does the 2nd crown do btw ...or is it purely decorative?


----------



## Chromejob

(Before cleaning. I should photograph it now that the watch maker has restored it to original gleam.)


----------



## thunderbolt

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> That's most unusual!
> 
> What does the 2nd crown do btw ...or is it purely decorative?


It turns the internal bezel with the compass markings. I still don't know if it was a functional compass or just a gimmick.


----------



## Steve's Dad

My Desert 5 with a light polish and a leather strap.


----------



## vamos666

Love these watches! So many different variations, here's my few


----------



## Dusty

This is mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest

:kewlpics:

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## andyclient

Heres my two !!


----------



## pauluspaolo

Here you go


----------



## JTW

Here's one

Must get a better pic one day


----------



## JTW

And another


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Om nom...you've probably seen some of my other threads and know I love yellow watches (G Shocks mainly) but this is my next purchase, when I've found the right deal.......










:thumbup: Look out for a new Casio 'yellow' post imminently. (Get yer sunnies ready!) :yes:


----------



## Johnny_E

3 5's! Ignore the Kinetic Auto Relay (2nd from left). The blue dialed one is a RLT supplied 5 - the one on 2nd from right was a gift to my Dad from my 1st pay packet. Still ticking... never serviced in 20 years!


----------



## wookie

Here's one of mine, A 6139 chrono in "much loved" condition from 1969.


----------



## dapper

5s are amazing :yes:

My little collection.....





































Cheers


----------



## Steve's Dad

Superb 5 collection Dapper.


----------



## johnbaz

A couple of mine..























































John


----------



## dapper

Steve said:


> Superb 5 collection Dapper.


Thanks Ian :thumbsup:

I remember we did a 5 thread a few years ago, mostly blanks & red crosses now but still a few to look at  http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=12566&st=0&p=131979&hl=seiko&fromsearch=1&#entry131979


----------



## dapper

johnbaz said:


> A couple of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


That telly screen is very stylish John B)


----------



## Guest

Roger the Dodger said:


> Om nom...you've probably seen some of my other threads and know I love yellow watches (G Shocks mainly) but this is my next purchase, when I've found the right deal...


 Something tells me that you might like my trainers...










:thumbsup:

Btw, some really really nice Seiko 5 pics ITT!!!

...I've already picked a favourite, but I don't want to say what it is because I don't want anyone else's Seiko 5 to feel less loved.

They are ALL wonderful machines!!!


----------



## wookie

A couple more, a modern 7s36 and a 6119 from 1970, I love the 70m proof dial on that one.


----------



## Guest

Well, I honestly didn't expect to see such a variety of Seiko 5s!!! Keep 'em coming though!!! 

Oh, quick question for johnbaz: For the purposes of searching online auction sites, what's this one called (besides a Seiko 5)?


----------



## sam.

Here is mine,i bought it about a month ago,keeps excellent time,i think they are fantastic watches,and a complete bargain,mine was Â£75 new!


----------



## johnbaz

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Well, I honestly didn't expect to see such a variety of Seiko 5s!!! Keep 'em coming though!!!
> 
> Oh, quick question for johnbaz: For the purposes of searching online auction sites, what's this one called (besides a Seiko 5)?


Hi Om_nom_nom (it took two attempts for me to get the caps and lower case in the correct places :lol: )

The model number is SNKF63K1, i've looked on the worldwide fleabay, it doesn't return any hits 

I bought this from a chap called (i think!) Ewan (over on TZ-UK) in ther Phillipines about three or four years ago..

I haven't worn the watch apart from taking pics as i have a condition that i call Watchitis- i alway bang new watches the very first day and mark them spectacularly 

So when i get one i really like, i can't bring myself to strap it on









A couple more pics of the watch..





































John


----------



## stefano34

johnbaz said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I honestly didn't expect to see such a variety of Seiko 5s!!! Keep 'em coming though!!!
> 
> Oh, quick question for johnbaz: For the purposes of searching online auction sites, what's this one called (besides a Seiko 5)?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Om_nom_nom (it took two attempts for me to get the caps and lower case in the correct places :lol: )
> 
> The model number is SNKF63K1, i've looked on the worldwide fleabay, it doesn't return any hits
> 
> I bought this from a chap called (i think!) Ewan (over on TZ-UK) in ther Phillipines about three or four years ago..
> 
> I haven't worn the watch apart from taking pics as i have a condition that i call Watchitis- i alway bang new watches the very first day and mark them spectacularly
> 
> So when i get one i really like, i can't bring myself to strap it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more pics of the watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## stefano34

Sorry mis-post, So here's one of my 5's bought at a car boot in a very sorry but working state(for a fiver IIRC), now has a new crystal and I have restored/polished the case;


----------



## William_Wilson

The "Racer". A black dialed sibling of Dusty's white one.










Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad

Don't like 'em

Too insubstantial for my taste - though there's no denying the quality for the price.

Here's mine - moved along - but I loved the dial


----------



## sam.

dapper said:


> 5s are amazing :yes:
> 
> My little collection.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Lovely collection of five's you have there! :yes:


----------



## sam.

stefano34 said:


> Sorry mis-post, So here's one of my 5's bought at a car boot in a very sorry but working state(for a fiver IIRC), now has a new crystal and I have restored/polished the case;


Very nice work,the watch looks stunning!


----------



## wookie

Just got this one from the sales forum, thanks Rob. it's a "5" in every way exept the badge, and a keeper for sure


----------



## Guest

Mmm... Plenty of lovely pics in this thread. 

...and William_Wilson's strap looks as though it's made from something that's still alive!


----------



## handlehall

Another of Rob's - thanks for swift, smooth transaction.

Amazed at weight and quality of supposed "budget" line


----------



## Guest

Cool watch & background. :afro:

Um, anyone know the official length of time of the Seiko 5's power reserve when fully wound? :read:


----------



## ben_m

I like dapper's collection.

Here's my Seiko 5- I wear it every day.


----------



## thunderbolt

This just dropped on the mat this morning, an ebay punt a couple of days ago. A Seiko '5' 7009-552A. If I've worked it out right, it dates to about 1973. 





































These are the before shots as it was when it arrived. I've since washed, scrubbed and lightly re-brushed the bracelet and cleaned and polished the case. I suspect that the crystal is hardlex or similar as I've given it a damn good go with Autosol and brasso but it hasn't touched it!! To be honest the scratches are not as bad as I thought they would be so I'll live with them. Not a bad little watch for less than a tenner.


----------



## Clum

These are mine:


----------



## thunderbolt

Here's a pic showing as best as I can the scratches on the crystal. They're not too noticeable when it's on the wrist. 










It keeps very good time, it's only lost about 5 seconds since I set it this morning. I think we're going to get along nicely. :yes:


----------



## johnbaz

I sent a cheque for this today- should be with me in a week or so B)










Cheers, John


----------



## funtimefrankie

Well gentlemen, for your approval my trio of 5's










Frank


----------



## dapper

ben_m said:


> I like dapper's collection.
> 
> Here's my Seiko 5- I wear it every day.


That looks great :thumbsup: Is it a Noah dial?


----------



## Griff




----------



## sheepshearer

here's mine on its sandy zulu










and here's its guts










i love the hands and how easy to wear it is. it gets abuse it really doesn't deserve.


----------



## ben_m

dapper said:


> ben_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like dapper's collection.
> 
> Here's my Seiko 5- I wear it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great :thumbsup: Is it a Noah dial?
Click to expand...

Yes- the lume isn't anything to right home about, but all the numbers have it, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Chromejob

As promised, pic of mine after a detailing by a local watch repair...


----------



## pg tips

wookie said:


> Just got this one from the sales forum, thanks Rob. it's a "5" in every way exept the badge,


Err No it's not got a 5 badge because it's not a 5, it's not got the day wheel

SEIKO 5 - the meaning of the "5"

A great marketer had the idea in the 70ies: to be a SEIKO 5, the watch has to have the following 5 (five) attributes (thus the name SEIKO 5): 1. Automatic, 2. Water resistant, 3. Shock resistant, 4. Date, 5. Day.

nice watch though


----------



## Chromejob

There ARE Seiko 5's with only the date. Seen them here on the forum IIRC....


----------



## Guest

David Spalding said:


> As promised, pic of mine after a detailing by a local watch repair...


Hmm, I'm very eager to get a definitive ruling on whether there are any dayless 5s now.

In the mean time, may I just say that you have a very good local watch repair place!!!

That detailing (I presume the addition of black) is wonderful, and makes a very attractive impact on the watch.

Where do you live? I might see if that shop will accept stuff by post if you're outside London... 

edit: ah, I see; Durham, NC USA ...damn, bit further than I'd hoped!


----------



## Walnuts

David Spalding said:


> There ARE Seiko 5's with only the date. Seen them here on the forum IIRC....


Shirley it can't be a 5 unless it has the day and date, that's part of what makes it a seiko "5"


----------



## levon2807

Walnuts said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE Seiko 5's with only the date. Seen them here on the forum IIRC....
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley it can't be a 5 unless it has the day and date, that's part of what makes it a seiko "5"
Click to expand...

I'll second that...the 5 stands for its 5 features...

Day

Date

Water resistance

Shock resistance

Automatic

Sure it wasn't a Seiko 4 you saw?


----------



## sam.

levon2807 said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE Seiko 5's with only the date. Seen them here on the forum IIRC....
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley it can't be a 5 unless it has the day and date, that's part of what makes it a seiko "5"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll second that...the 5 stands for its 5 features...
> 
> Day
> 
> Date
> 
> Water resistance
> 
> Shock resistance
> 
> Automatic
> 
> Sure it wasn't a Seiko 4 you saw?
Click to expand...

I think there might be Seiko fives that are really fours,i have heard many people say that,i haven't seen one though.


----------



## AlexC1981

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...and with a leather strap, I hope to make it look a lot more like Alex's ...although I think I'll go for black instead of grey (just personal preference).


 :cheers:

How on Earth did I manage to miss this thread until now? I'm clearly not devoting enough time to the Japanese forum 

I can do you a photo of it on black leather if you havent bought one yet, to give you an idea of what it will look like.

Here's my other 5s. I won't show the light blue one again as everyone has seen it now.




























I don't often wear the top two as I have too many watches to choose from these days, but I love the orange one.


----------



## Guest

AlexC1981 said:


> I won't show the light blue one again as everyone has seen it now.


But it's sooooooooooo nice...










:clap:

p.s. Did you ever notice that I photoshopped out the edge of your other watch when I cropped that pic? :naughty:


----------



## AlexC1981

So you did! You've hidden my poor Slava (which is looking much more swanky these days on a matching green leather strap)

Since I took those group shots outdoors, all my other photos look really dull. I'm going to have to venture outside again and do a load more individual photos.


----------



## levon2807

AlexC1981 said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with a leather strap, I hope to make it look a lot more like Alex's ...although I think I'll go for black instead of grey (just personal preference).
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> How on Earth did I manage to miss this thread until now? I'm clearly not devoting enough time to the Japanese forum
> 
> I can do you a photo of it on black leather if you havent bought one yet, to give you an idea of what it will look like.
> 
> Here's my other 5s. I won't show the light blue one again as everyone has seen it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't often wear the top two as I have too many watches to choose from these days, but I love the orange one.
Click to expand...

That top one is superb...5's have a tendancy to be quite basic but it looks a cut above most


----------



## Guest

Just popped outside and took this...


----------



## wookie

pg tips said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this one from the sales forum, thanks Rob. it's a "5" in every way exept the badge,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err No it's not got a 5 badge because it's not a 5, it's not got the day wheel
> 
> SEIKO 5 - the meaning of the "5"
> 
> A great marketer had the idea in the 70ies: to be a SEIKO 5, the watch has to have the following 5 (five) attributes (thus the name SEIKO 5): 1. Automatic, 2. Water resistant, 3. Shock resistant, 4. Date, 5. Day.
> 
> nice watch though
Click to expand...

there are a few date only five's for sure, in fact there are some quite modern "5"s with date only. seems like the whole five features marketing blurb may have been just that, maketing. I'm pretty sure seiko would not be branding their watches 5 to this day with a date only movement if it actualy meant anything.


----------



## Guest

Technically they might not be breaking the rule. ...Maybe the day wheel is still there under the dial. ardon:


----------



## wookie

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Technically they might not be breaking the rule. ...Maybe the day wheel is still there under the dial. ardon:


Maybe they should be seiko "4"s :yes: the 7002 and 7s55a calibers used in the two examples I posted came as date only as far as I know, here's a seiko "5" quartz caliber 8123 to further muddy what the 5 really means if anything.


----------



## Guest

Judges, a ruling!

(http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jZhzYeMKF_0)


----------



## Sparks

Desert flieger style SNK809K on one of Roy's leather straps:


----------



## pg tips

love this










love the cuff links!










well there you go, dayless fives! Perhaps over the 40 odd years even seiko have forgotten what the "5" stands for!


----------



## pg tips

my mil style, best time keeper I've ever had in a non qtz watch


----------



## pg tips

love the case on these


----------



## pg tips

a 1974 model it's hip to be square


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> love the cuff links!














levon2807 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## nevets10

Cool watches, what do you think of this from 1980 - my first 5 (of many I think)

Photo from the ad before I got it, looks odd from that angle but only pic I have of the face right now.


----------



## Guest

nevets10 said:


> what do you think


v.nice! 

British racing green, no?


----------



## stefano34

Bought this at a car boot for Â£4 IIRC ages ago, it keeps great time and is in vgc except for a couple of chips on the crystal, not to everyones taste but a 5 and good work watch


----------



## nevets10

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> nevets10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> v.nice!
> 
> British racing green, no?
Click to expand...

More or less !


----------



## Guest

So nobody else has any more Seiko 5s for this thread?


----------



## 25423

I am waiting for this one, hope to receive it next week!!


----------



## nevets10

My super collection of fives !


----------



## Guest

Oooh, I bet 2nd from the left must be pretty rare!


----------



## nevets10

Im not sure - ive seen a few 6119-5401 in silver but not many 'gold' ones so far, but im pretty new to this really.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Not sure how I missed this thread :huh:

Anyway here`s my Roy L.Taylor improved `5` :rltb:

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread :huh:
> 
> Anyway here`s my Roy L.Taylor improved `5` :rltb:
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


So close.  Nice dial and case, just needs hands that are a bit less Seikoish.









Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I missed this thread :huh:
> 
> Anyway here`s my Roy L.Taylor improved `5` :rltb:
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close.  Nice dial and case, just needs hands that are a bit less Seikoish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I`m going to ignore that comment William in case I start seeing what you mean :schmoll: :lol:


----------



## gatchaman69

Hi,

I'm new to the forums, but thought I'd start off with something a little more constructive than the usual, hi my name is bla bla...

Here's my only 5 (at the moment) a 6619-7990 from February 1965, I hope you enjoy it.

Has a couple of scratches on the crystal that need addressing but I'm really pleased with it as it keeps great time.



















Some nice watches on here, I hope this collecting doesn't get too expensive 

I've got lots of questions for later.

Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137

gatchaman69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums, but thought I'd start off with something a little more constructive than the usual, hi my name is bla bla...
> 
> Here's my only 5 (at the moment) a 6619-7990 from February 1965, I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Has a couple of scratches on the crystal that need addressing but I'm really pleased with it as it keeps great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice watches on here, *I hope this collecting doesn't get too expensive*
> 
> I've got lots of questions for later.
> 
> Richard


Oh it will, you can be sure of that :yes:

Nice `5` BTW & welcome to the forum :rltb:


----------



## Guest

Hey Richard, I expect that one will be worth quite a lot one day, seeing as how nobody is allowed to put 'waterproof' on watches any more!


----------



## miggs

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread :huh:
> 
> Anyway here`s my Roy L.Taylor improved `5` :rltb:
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


i like this a lot where do i find one


----------



## thalis

After getting the 007, someone suggested a dress watch... so to another watchmaker and he had this...

a 7009 from er.... Dec 1985?


----------



## Ryan1984

My favourite watch


















Cheers

Ryan


----------



## gatchaman69

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Hey Richard, I expect that one will be worth quite a lot one day, seeing as how nobody is allowed to put 'waterproof' on watches any more!


I had no idea about the 'waterproof' thing, good to know anyway.

Well it didn't take me long, I've already added another 5 to my collection, should be here next week. I'll post up some pics when it arrives and will also post up pics of non 5 seiko's I have in the other picture thread.

I'm after some advice on watch servicing (ideally I'd like to do this myself in the future), is the best place to ask the tinkerer's corner section?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Guest

gatchaman69 said:


> is the best place to ask the tinkerer's corner section?


If it's specifically about servicing a 5, then probably best to ask here in this thread ...as it seems to get a lot of views. :victory:


----------



## Veracocha

Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?) but could do with some info?, it's a SKZ205 titanium according to the box/manuals.40th Anniversary apparantly.


----------



## Guest

Veracocha said:


> Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?)


[He-man voice]

'...the day I held aloft my magic Photoshop and said "By the power of Greyskull!!!"...'

[/He-man voice]


----------



## Veracocha

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Veracocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?)
> 
> 
> 
> [He-man voice]
> 
> '...the day I held aloft my magic Photoshop and said "By the power of Greyskull!!!"...'
> 
> [/He-man voice]
> 
> [
Click to expand...

An indicator as to what I know about watches; however, is it up to much?


----------



## tcj

my latest.with 7s26 movt.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Veracocha said:


> Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?) but could do with some info?, it's a SKZ205 titanium according to the box/manuals.40th Anniversary apparantly.


I'm pretty sure there were two 40th anniversary Seiko 5's released at different times - I'm not sure what it was the 40th anniversary of but I don't see how the Seiko 5 can have two 40th anniversaries! Anyway the first version (an example of which I used to own) was stainless steel (without a carbon fibre dial) while the second release (an example of which you own) was titanium (which has a carbon fibre dial) - I'm 99% certain that both these models were limited editions. If so there should be a number on the back saying what number (from the limited run) your watch is.

In my opinion it's a great watch - build quality should be good & the movement should be reliable. It'll probably be the 7S36 (or similar) which is a basic auto only movement - no hand-winding or hacking facility - but they're known to be very reliable & decent timekeepers. Because it's a limited edition (I think) it may well go up in value & will be collectible from day one just about.

Nice watch - I've no idea why I sold my stainless steel one - enjoy the watch & wear it in good health :thumbup:


----------



## Veracocha

pauluspaolo said:


> Veracocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?) but could do with some info?, it's a SKZ205 titanium according to the box/manuals.40th Anniversary apparantly.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there were two 40th anniversary Seiko 5's released at different times - I'm not sure what it was the 40th anniversary of but I don't see how the Seiko 5 can have two 40th anniversaries! Anyway the first version (an example of which I used to own) was stainless steel (without a carbon fibre dial) while the second release (an example of which you own) was titanium (which has a carbon fibre dial) - I'm 99% certain that both these models were limited editions. If so there should be a number on the back saying what number (from the limited run) your watch is.
> 
> In my opinion it's a great watch - build quality should be good & the movement should be reliable. It'll probably be the 7S36 (or similar) which is a basic auto only movement - no hand-winding or hacking facility - but they're known to be very reliable & decent timekeepers. Because it's a limited edition (I think) it may well go up in value & will be collectible from day one just about.
> 
> Nice watch - I've no idea why I sold my stainless steel one - enjoy the watch & wear it in good health :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, you know your stuff. It's no 981 of 2500. Apparantly it's the 40th Anniversary of the diver Seiko 5, it is the 7S36 movement, and increased value is a bonus considering I got it for Â£100. Thanks again.
Click to expand...


----------



## pauluspaolo

Veracocha said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veracocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Seiko 5 (or is it?) but could do with some info?, it's a SKZ205 titanium according to the box/manuals.40th Anniversary apparantly.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there were two 40th anniversary Seiko 5's released at different times - I'm not sure what it was the 40th anniversary of but I don't see how the Seiko 5 can have two 40th anniversaries! Anyway the first version (an example of which I used to own) was stainless steel (without a carbon fibre dial) while the second release (an example of which you own) was titanium (which has a carbon fibre dial) - I'm 99% certain that both these models were limited editions. If so there should be a number on the back saying what number (from the limited run) your watch is.
> 
> In my opinion it's a great watch - build quality should be good & the movement should be reliable. It'll probably be the 7S36 (or similar) which is a basic auto only movement - no hand-winding or hacking facility - but they're known to be very reliable & decent timekeepers. Because it's a limited edition (I think) it may well go up in value & will be collectible from day one just about.
> 
> Nice watch - I've no idea why I sold my stainless steel one - enjoy the watch & wear it in good health :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, you know your stuff. It's no 981 of 2500. Apparantly it's the 40th Anniversary of the diver Seiko 5, it is the 7S36 movement, and increased value is a bonus considering I got it for Â£100. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£100 is a bargain :blink:!! I don't see how these watches can do anything other than go up in value; there are only a limited number of watches to go round an ever increasing number of Seiko collectors so demand is sure to outstrip supply eventually (if it hasn't done so already). The last stainless steel 40th anniversary I saw for sale (ages ago) went for Â£250ish I think!
> 
> I'll give you Â£150 for yours (joke!) - congrats great 1st purchase :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pauluspaolo

Not allowed to post live auctions but if you go on Ebay & look up "Seiko limited edition" you'll find one like yours on a Buy It Now for Â£760 with one offer already made :blink: :blink: :blink: If you ask me that's just plain ridiculous! If someone's willing to pay that though .....................!!

Congrats again you've made an excellent purchase :thumbup:


----------



## shooter1

My Share  :thumbup:


----------



## beach bum

My contribution to this most excellent thread , incognito "5"








=http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Keithhilliar/media/Img1758.jpg.html]









After a protracted struggle with the code off photobucket  I hope you think it was worthwhile.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mine.....

Seiko SKX251...







Seiko SKZ211...


----------



## mjsrb5

Here's mine, a 1973 seiko 5.


----------

